# Finish Kare 1000P beading



## nismohks (Nov 9, 2008)

This is the first time i have posted any pictures.
Here is a beading pic from FK1000P on my dad's car's roof.
This is from the next day after applying the sealant.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Just wait - mine does that on dirty paint as well!

Will also keep doing it for months


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Just wait - mine does that on dirty paint as well!
> 
> Will also keep doing it for months


I put 1 coat on my sisters car about 4 months ago and its still beading.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mine seems to be beading well too.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

get some pics up folks :thumb:


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> get some pics up folks :thumb:


ok, heres mine. just finished tryin it out, not a beading pic but makes the car pretty damn shiney.
awesome product


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

veedubsimon said:


> ok, heres mine. just finished tryin it out, not a beading pic tho


Very nice


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

What is impressive about 1000P is how the beading will come up like that after just a simple spray down with clean water on a dirty car. I've just re-done my white car for the fun of it today ... hope it rains soon


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Just wait - mine does that on dirty paint as well!
> 
> Will also keep doing it for months


Does it really? what as tight and uniform as that pic ^^?

If so, that's mighty impressive as even the best LSPs tend to let their beading become flat and less circular until the layer of dirt/road film etc. is removed exposing a 'clean' surface again.

This product must be one of, if not the only LSP to feature on this site and have _nobody_ say anything bad about it. Even Collinite has a few detractors, and Zaino occasionally has someone who doesn't get on with it, but this FK seems yet to disappoint - must be good!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ PV - its performance is incredible. Its not quite as tight as that on dirty paint, but very close, and I havent seen anything else come close. No idea whats in it, but its as good as 476 for durability but has a brighter look, rather than the soft gloss that I see from 476. Its easier to use too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ PV - its performance is incredible. Its not quite as tight as that on dirty paint, but very close, and I havent seen anything else come close. No idea whats in it, but its as good as 476 for durability but has a brighter look, rather than the soft gloss that I see from 476. Its easier to use too


nice pic Bigpikle could its looks be down to the fact that its 100% synthetic, and solvent heavy? it did make my dads silver focus look dripping wet too


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's the beading on the roof of my car after it hadn't been washed for 2 weeks, FK1000 had been on for about a month at this point too;


I clayed and re-applied today as I needed to remove loads of tar spots, it seemed to cure better in the slightly warmer weather and it looked amazing reflecting my house in the sun;


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

looks like a pay day purchase  haha


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd like to back 'Pickle up here - the beading is incredible. It really is.

As always ... try it for yourself! Several weeks on and that beading is still there from a simple rain shower or a quick spritz down with water.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The best way I can describe it is like Carlack glass sealing kit for paint.


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> The best way I can describe it is like Carlack glass sealing kit for paint.


lol now that you come to mention it, it is a lot like that!


----------

